

Show HW: PlaceSheen - floozyspeak
http://placesheen.com/

======
MatthewRayfield
You'll probably want to disallow stuff like this:
[http://placesheen.com/phpthumb/phpthumb.php?src=http://cvcl....](http://placesheen.com/phpthumb/phpthumb.php?src=http://cvcl.mit.edu/hybrid/cat2.jpg&w=200&h=300&zc=1)

~~~
qeorge
Look in phpthumb.config.php for $PHPTHUMB_CONFIG['nohotlink_enabled'] and make
sure its set to true.

If you need to enable it for some domains you can do that too:
<http://phpthumb.sourceforge.net/demo/docs/phpthumb.faq.txt>

Edit: you should turn off debug too:
[http://placesheen.com/phpthumb/phpthumb.php?src=xxx.jpg&...](http://placesheen.com/phpthumb/phpthumb.php?src=xxx.jpg&phpThumbDebug=9)

------
timdorr
While these are fun, if you want something more serious:
<http://placehold.it/>

------
gojomo
Are you ready to roll to kittens at a moment's notice, in case Sheen kills
someone (possibly himself)?

